
Anonymous hacks MIT after Aaron Swartz's suicide - treskot
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-57563752-93/anonymous-hacks-mit-after-aaron-swartzs-suicide/
======
orofino
Thread regarding the actual message from Anonymous.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5053359>

~~~
treskot
Thank you for sharing the original text. The page on mit seems to be offline
now.

------
frozenport
I needed to use an MIT website for some research and I wasn't too happy when
it was down. As nobody has, I would like to voice my disapproval.

~~~
Maxious
Sir, blame it on your ISP. <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5052903>

~~~
Eyas
Not necessarily: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5053466> (from the same
guy)

------
franklinho
Here's the post: <https://twitter.com/AnonymousIRC/status/290704903431655424>.

Note that the URL is this: rledev.mit.edu/aaron.html That's actually a
subdomain. From what it looks like someone (maybe a MIT student) came up with
the subdomain and posted the site there. I doubt there was any hacking going
on.

~~~
hkmurakami
<http://cogen.mit.edu/> was also hacked, and this is a MIT official page.

------
general_failure
Great idea to deface an entire institution for the acts of a few.

Thanks anonymous for helping us understand why cyber laws are as harsh as they
are. I read all over that MIT is actually open and the systems are begging to
be hacked. So, I don't see how this shows you in any good light.

------
sigzero
Anonymous = idiots

~~~
atas
In the literal sense of the word, the exact opposite.

